# neon tetras with male betta



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

So I have a 3.5gal tank with one male betta and I wanted to put some neon tetras


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Can this be done with neither of the fish killing or stressing each other?I know tetras are a school fish so how many do I need for them not to feel stresses? And is the tank big enough? It has a filter and all the necessities. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks


----------



## quyllur (Aug 17, 2011)

Neon tetras need to be in schools and I believe they need a minimum of 10 gallons, as they are very active fish. In addition, they can be fin nippers. So I would not suggest adding them to your 3.5 gal. In a 3.5 gal you could really only add some ghost shrimp or maybe a snail (although those are quite messy), and even then I would expect some to become betta-snacks.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

You can't add other fish to betta tanks in any thing smaller than a 10 gallon.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm okay. I was just wondering since his bowl seems a bit empty. But I see what you guys are saying. If I were to get a 10 gal or bigger and then put enough plants and stuff for hiding could it be possible to put the tetras in then?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. In a ten gallon you could have six tetras. However, I wouldn't go with neons in less than a 15. I know other people will happily put neons in a ten, but its my personal preference, due to their activity levels and sensitivity, to do a 15 gallon minimum.

Ember tetras are perfect for a ten gallon. 

If his bowl seems empty - plant time!


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay. Thanks for all your advice guys


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

East Bay? You wouldn't happen to be close to me? lol

I think it's time to get you some more plants!


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends, are you really in Nova Scotia Canada? I'm in the bay area in California.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love neon tetras, but I have a 30 gallon tank, they tend to get nippy of there aren't enough of them. I have 10. I also have 4 female bettas, 7 blue tetras, and a small pleco.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

a 3.5 gallon looks less empty if you add LOTS of fake plants and hidng places...


and one or two moss balls


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tpocicat: me too, I love there color.! And hey your only an hour or so from me 
And definitely littlebettas looks like I'm making a trip to the pet store lol


----------

